# Rocking around......



## Stitch147 (Nov 7, 2020)

Dare I say the C word......... Christmas!
Been doing some rock painting today ready to hide for Christmas time in my town centre. Hope they put smiles on peoples faces when they get found.


----------



## Inka (Nov 7, 2020)

Those are beautiful   So pretty and neatly done, and a lovely idea

Can I ask what kind of paint you used @Stitch147 ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 7, 2020)

Inka said:


> Those are beautiful   So pretty and neatly done, and a lovely idea
> 
> Can I ask what kind of paint you used @Stitch147 ?


I use acrylic paint pens.


----------



## Inka (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you   I thought my children might enjoying doing that


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 7, 2020)

Inka said:


> Thank you   I thought my children might enjoying doing that


It's great fun. I'm on a facebook group where we share rock designs we've done and ones we've found. It's great when someone posts a rock they've found and it's one that you hid.


----------



## Flower (Nov 7, 2020)

Love them Stitch  When are they getting hidden?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 7, 2020)

They're brilliant...we're going to do some


----------



## Bloden (Nov 7, 2020)

Brilliant! We found a painted Halloween pebble on our walk the other day - it DID put a smile on my face. Great idea.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 7, 2020)

What a lovely idea @Stitch147 
These will definitely put smiles on the faces of those that find them.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 7, 2020)

Flower said:


> Love them Stitch  When are they getting hidden?


Probably after lockdown is lifted in my area.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 8, 2020)

Another one done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 8, 2020)

A few more done today.


----------



## Flower (Nov 8, 2020)

Stitch how could you!  That poor half eaten gingerbread man!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Stitch how could you!  That poor half eaten gingerbread man!


Lol. The rock was just perfect for it.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2020)

LOL !  I was about to burst into song when I read the thread title - Brenda Lee I'm not, though!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 11, 2020)

A friend asked if I could do her a set of 6 Christmas gnomes as place settings for her Christmas dinner table. I hope she likes them.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 11, 2020)

I am sure she will love them as will her guests! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2020)

I managed to get my hands on some slate roof tiles today to do some rather large rock painting. I've done this for the family that live opposite us.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 7, 2020)

Fab and funny.


----------



## Flower (Dec 7, 2020)

Brilliant Stitch, love the Christmas gnomes!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2021)

New door number signs done for our house and our friends who live opposite.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 27, 2021)

I've been doing a bit more rock painting and have just done a couple of "commissions" for people I work with.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2021)

Err, so IS that a unicorn, or an oss in a party at?


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 27, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Err, so IS that a unicorn, or an oss in a party at?


I'm guessing unicorn. It's for one of my managers to give to her sons girlfriend from her 2 dogs! She sent me a picture to copy from a napkin.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 27, 2021)

This was the picture I was sent.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2021)

I think it is a unicorn.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm teetering on a preference of horse, in view of the party balloons and the cat also wearing a party hat.  OTOH as Equus' tail is rainbow hued, why not his unicorn horn too?

It's a worry and a puzzle as a colleague used to say when it was neither!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 15, 2021)

Just finished painting some beach huts on a slate roof tile. Now starting on a lighthouse.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2021)

Oooh - what/who surprised Crabby?

Is it a naturist beach - or something else?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 17, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Oooh - what/who surprised Crabby?
> 
> Is it a naturist beach - or something else?


Haha! I just thought it needed something along the bottom and just googled nautical images and it popped up.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2021)

LOL - I love him anyway!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lighthouse done to go with my beach huts.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2021)

Has the lighthouse keeper got a sideline as a pawnbroker then?  Does Trinity House know?


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2021)

I luv that. So neat.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 27, 2021)

Got a bit creative on Saturday and painted a few more pieces of slate.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 16, 2021)

A few more rocks done today.


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2021)

Love all of them!


----------



## Ditto (May 18, 2021)

LOL luv that last especially.  So neat! I know nothing about art but I know what I like.


----------



## Inka (May 19, 2021)

They’re so lovely @Stitch147  Such good designs, beautiful colours, and so neat!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 23, 2021)

Done a bit of running around today, getting cat food and chores etc. But I really wanted to paint some of my lovely new rocks. I did just the one today. Hopefully do a few more Wednesday on my next day off.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 23, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> Done a bit of running around today, getting cat food and chores etc. But I really wanted to paint some of my lovely new rocks. I did just the one today. Hopefully do a few more Wednesday on my next day off.
> View attachment 17140


They are absolutely fabulous. My sister in law also does rock painting, but I'll stick to my stained glass.


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2021)

I luv em all


----------



## Stitch147 (May 24, 2021)

A couple more done today.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Stitch147 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Ditto (May 25, 2021)

Lol @ free hugs. These are lovely.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2021)

A few more cute food themed rocks today. I enjoy doing these.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 5, 2021)

A few more done today. Need to sort out some more rocks.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 7, 2021)

Done this for my Strollercise instructor. It's the logo they use. Won't be able to give it to her until next Saturday. Hope she likes it.


----------



## runner (Jun 8, 2021)

Lovely idea and so kind. Hope it made people happy


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 19, 2021)

My Strollercise class leader loved the rock.
Here's a few more recent ones.


----------

